# My dog being abused again



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

My dog and I came home from work one Friday to find out my parents newer puppy was staying for the weekend. This is part of the introduction. Going through some of this summer’s videos and the kids wanted it posted. 
The family talk in the background is pretty funny but screw it ill post it anyway. I think this should be on a pet forum or something 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqbqQXdjEbc


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So I watched a minute 38, and didn't see your dog bite the other pup. Not sure what the whole "I will stick this dog on you" bit was all about, but I was waiting for him to bite someone. 

Pet forum for sure, as this makes your dog look like a little ***.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

this is ghey.....


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*** dog is what I want in the house and around the kids and 99.9999% of the other time. You should see him with pink ribbons around his legs and tail. My dog digs puppies for some reason, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

ya gotta have something that fits your lifestyle... 

that would have been carnage in my house.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> ya gotta have something that fits your lifestyle...
> 
> that would have been carnage in my house.


You don’t do pink ribbon on patrol dogs? It’s still a big step up for me before I got married I had a miniature greyhound and my roommate had a Jack Russell. You should have seen us taking them for a walk. It was bad, real bad


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You need to start filming the two hours you keep missing. : )


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Maybe I got it, just don’t want to post it, it might scare you. If I want to go real *** I could dig up the dog in a kids play in the basement, although I stop at allowing his toe nails to be painted pink. I save that for the Sch dog owned by grandpa the Marine.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> You don’t do pink ribbon on patrol dogs? It’s still a big step up for me before I got married I had a miniature greyhound and my roommate had a Jack Russell. You should have seen us taking them for a walk. It was bad, real bad



well my PD is a girly so a spot of nail varnish & ribbon wouldnt be out of place\\/


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> well my PD is a girly so a spot of nail varnish & ribbon wouldnt be out of place\\/


It would be interesting to get bit by a PD with nail polish and ribbons


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Love your dog! Just a couple of questions:

Are his canines huge?
Why can't he chew rawhides?
Did you do the foundation training?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Sue Miller said:


> Love your dog! Just a couple of questions:
> 
> Are his canines huge?
> Why can't he chew rawhides?
> Did you do the foundation training?


Thanks 
I think the K9s are normal size, at least no one ever said anything. Eating frozen food does keep them bright though. When I started to give my Greyhound frozen I noted less yellow scank on his teeth after a while.
He really doesn’t get rawhides or treats ever; it just happened to be the little dog’s bone. I guess I just don’t see the need to give them. They do get larger raw or smoked bones outside once in a while. More so when it gets cool out. 
No, I got him with the foundation work, and then I screwed things up a bit from there.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't get some of the replies... So a real non-*** working dog should have bit the little puppy, even though the human in charge made him do all that, and the little pup is clearly subordinate? Why?? My mals wouldn't be so nice and calm, and if I let them they might overwhelm and frighten the little thing by being intensely interested and trying to play with it, but they wouldn't hurt it either. 

I could however provide Beau (gsd) with a puppy or a kitty and film him killing it - but what would that prove? He's always been a bit crazy, I just work around that...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> I don't get some of the replies... So a real non-*** working dog should have bit the little puppy, even though the human in charge made him do all that, and the little pup is clearly subordinate? Why?? My mals wouldn't be so nice and calm, and if I let them they might overwhelm and frighten the little thing by being intensely interested and trying to play with it, but they wouldn't hurt it either.
> 
> I could however provide Beau (gsd) with a puppy or a kitty and film him killing it - but what would that prove? He's always been a bit crazy, I just work around that...


Im pretty sure it’s just humor. I am starting to think this is a pet forum, got more interest in my dog being a *** at home than climbing ladders… ha. I have seen none *** dogs I wouldn’t want one for what I need. Besides I think a good dog can be a switch hitter


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

****ing snake people. Just don't get that the world is not so serious. His dog is not a ***, and behaves pretty much the same way Buko would behave....except Buko would probably walk away. He is not gonna hurt the little puppy either.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

i think the ladder climbing & balance was prity cool for a *** dog


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ****ing snake people. Just don't get that the world is not so serious. His dog is not a ***, and would behave pretty much the same way Buko would behave....except Buko would probably walk away. He is not gonna hurt the little puppy either.


Its not true he is a ***, unfortunately he did try to mount a male dog once. I would like to write it off to a testosterone overload but he has no balls…. Maybe that’s what confuses him?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, thanks... Get your fact straight, I was "cat people" long before I ever had snakes, FYI. 

Considering all the body language and stuff missing from an online message board, it is hard to tell when something is meant seriously or not at all.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Eunich is the word you are looking for, although with my spelling, I might very well described him as a flower in some foreign language.

Has he taken Big Gay Al's magic boat ride yet ??


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

That laddar video is why I love your dog--I've never seen anything quite like that before.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Well, thanks... Get your fact straight, I was "cat people" long before I ever had snakes, FYI.
> 
> Considering all the body language and stuff missing from an online message board, it is hard to tell when something is meant seriously or not at all.


Cat people are serious MFers,


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So have you ever had a boyfriend that DIDN'T turn out to be gay ??

HA HA THAT IS A JOKE CAT ***. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sue Miller said:


> That laddar video is why I love your dog--I've never seen anything quite like that before.



PM Chris on Doggy vacations where you can learn to climb ladders with your dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> It would be interesting to get bit by a PD with nail polish and ribbons




Good Tuesday-morning laugh ..... :lol:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris has your dog got a "mangina"


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> My dog digs puppies for some reason, nothing wrong with that.


Pet-O-Pfile


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

> PM Chris on Doggy vacations where you can learn to climb ladders with your dog.


I was mostly impressed by how much trust the dog had for Chris. You can't train that.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Sue Miller said:


> I was mostly impressed by how much trust the dog had for Chris. You can't train that.


Thanks, your right, you got to beat it into them. :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> Chris has your dog got a "mangina"


This is getting weird, its still kinda funny but its getting just a bit weird. You sure you’re not a prisoner with computer access. Something’s just not right with you. Do you go camping?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

There is something comforting and frightening at the same time, about this thread. Oh I know what it is, sounds just like my friends and family talking amongst ourselves.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> There is something comforting and frightening at the same time, about this thread. Oh I know what it is, sounds just like my friends and family talking amongst ourselves.


 
You guys talk about mangina? And its comforting?


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> I would like to write it off to a testosterone overload but he has no balls…. Maybe that’s what confuses him?


Do what? you got him fixed? You gelded him instead of doggie vasectomy? I thought that was frowned upon from where he came from. (no heated debate on this comment just a question)



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Has he taken Big Gay Al's magic boat ride yet ??


Soo funny. What was that dogs name in that episode?


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> You guys talk about mangina? And its comforting?


I made myself laugh when I typed it


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> Do what? you got him fixed? You gelded him instead of doggie vasectomy? I thought that was frowned upon from where he came from. (no heated debate on this comment just a question)
> 
> 
> Frowned upon is an understatement. Ill leave this one alone
> No one is allowed to have balls in my house! I got to admit he was marking inside a bit. He stopped the day he got fixed. I wasn’t a believer of this until I saw it. The marking thing wasn’t gona work, he would have been the most expensive dog at the pound.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like your wife and mine need to get together and go bowling.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> Sounds like your wife and mine need to get together and go bowling.


Ha, they probably will come back when there done


----------

